# swelling in back legs (pasterns)



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

She is an age that she is prone to epiphisitis caused by nutritional imbalances.Besides the alfalfa what else does she get in her diet? I would not suspect the problem being solely from that:wink:.How much{percentage} of her hay was alfalfa was it pure or a mix with other hay?You were right to pull her off it but you will want to re-evaluate her feed program for something more balanced & to help with her weight gain.


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

If she was getting free choice or all of her hay ration in alfalfa hay, then she may have been getting more protein than she needs and her body can't handle the excess protein, so her hind legs stock up. 

Sorry, I don't know the exact medical names, etc, but I'm pretty sure that it sounds like what is happening with your filly. 

As for helping to get the swelling to come down, cold hosing won't help this situation. Taking her off the alfalfa hay is the best start, maybe make sure if she is getting any additional feed that it is low protein for now, until the swelling is under control. I think that getting her circulation going will help. Lots of turnout time, rather than standing in a stall. If you already have her on lots of turnout, or even on 24/7 turnout that's great. Maybe, take her for walks on the lead a few times each day. If she was older I would suggest lunging and/or riding to get her moving and her blood pumping, but since she is only 1 1/2 years old, just take her out for walks in hand as much as you can. Getting her moving will really help to take the last of the swelling down.


----------



## TbLover (Jul 26, 2009)

paintedpastures said:


> She is an age that she is prone to epiphisitis caused by nutritional imbalances.Besides the alfalfa what else does she get in her diet? I would not suspect the problem being solely from that:wink:.How much{percentage} of her hay was alfalfa was it pure or a mix with other hay?You were right to pull her off it but you will want to re-evaluate her feed program for something more balanced & to help with her weight gain.


 
at the time she was getting alfalfa and grass hay. She was just munching off of the thoroughbreds alfalfa, i wasnt giving her any persay so not sure what her percentage was. 

She is now on all you can eat local grass hay and 1lb of enrich (i think its 32) to help balance out what is missing in the grass hay.


----------



## TbLover (Jul 26, 2009)

HorsesAreMyPassion said:


> If she was getting free choice or all of her hay ration in alfalfa hay, then she may have been getting more protein than she needs and her body can't handle the excess protein, so her hind legs stock up.
> 
> Sorry, I don't know the exact medical names, etc, but I'm pretty sure that it sounds like what is happening with your filly.
> 
> As for helping to get the swelling to come down, cold hosing won't help this situation. Taking her off the alfalfa hay is the best start, maybe make sure if she is getting any additional feed that it is low protein for now, until the swelling is under control. I think that getting her circulation going will help. Lots of turnout time, rather than standing in a stall. If you already have her on lots of turnout, or even on 24/7 turnout that's great. Maybe, take her for walks on the lead a few times each day. If she was older I would suggest lunging and/or riding to get her moving and her blood pumping, but since she is only 1 1/2 years old, just take her out for walks in hand as much as you can. Getting her moving will really help to take the last of the swelling down.


 
she is on 24/7 turnout but doesnt move to much, usualyl is either standing by the hay pile, water, or laying down so i will need to make sure to give her extra movement. how about just having them all run around the paddock for some play time or would that be too rough on her too?

so what im doing is pretty much all i can do for her right now, ok. should i continue the msm?


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

It sounds like you're doing everything you can for her. Since the swelling isn't an actual lameness issue, it won't hurt for her to have a play and run in the paddock, if this is something that you guys usually do. The swelling will go down in time on it's own, but getting her moving can speed it up. She probably doesn't need to have the msm, but I don't think it would hurt her either. What did the vet say?


----------

